# New Cadet Here



## Panzerfaust (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi all!
My nickname is Panzerfaust, I'm 19, and I came from Italy....

I register myself on this forum some time ago...so I'm a lurker...please,forgive me 

So, hope to see you around the forum...

Bye


----------



## mkloby (Nov 16, 2007)

pfaust - join in from time to time... we're great fun 

I had some Regia Marina buddies throughout flight school - They're flying EH-101s now!


----------



## seesul (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome Panzerfaust,

let me wish you a lot of fun on this forum!


----------



## Panzerfaust (Nov 16, 2007)

ops,I forgot 1 thing...my english is awful....


----------



## Panzerfaust (Nov 16, 2007)

ops, double post.... -_-'


----------



## ccheese (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome Panzerfaust, you'll enjoy the forum. Don't worry about your English.
We have Aussies, here, who have a language all their own. 

Diggers..... indeed !

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2007)

Hallo Panzerfaust,
Nice to read you there.Don't worry about your English,nobody is perfect including me.
Anyway, welcome there and greetings from Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

Greetings mate....


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 17, 2007)

Fu*kin lurkers....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

I think all the praise has made you a softy Les.....shame!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## DBII (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome back. 

DBII


----------



## Heinz (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome mate.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah mate G'day.
And charles our language is not stange it is just Aussie speak....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2007)

Gidday and welcome from another Aussie, Panzerfaust.


----------



## Panzerfaust (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks to all!!


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Panzerfaust 

~ Shinn


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Panzerfaust. Don't worry about your English this is a good place to practise it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome


----------

